# für wie blöde halten die einen?



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2010)

Von: 	[HEADER][email protected]
	Betreff: 	Re[2]:
	Datum: 	27. Mai 2010 06:33:21 MESZ
	An: 	[ edit]   (ist gar nicht meine Adresse)
	Received: 	(qmail 19792 invoked from network); 27 May 2010 06:50:16 +0200
	Received: 	from smtp3.reutlingen.cmo.de (81.90.33.29) by lch2.rt.cmo.de with SMTP; 27 May 2010 06:50:15 +0200
	Received: 	from jovellanos.greencom.net (jovellanos.greencom.net [212.89.6.15]) by smtp3.reutlingen.cmo.de (Postfix) with ESMTP id 8085A38F387 for <[email protected]>; Thu, 27 May 2010 06:26:12 +0200 (CEST)
	Received: 	from srv2.vdl.fr (srv2.vdl.fr [88.191.66.187]) by jovellanos.greencom.net (Postfix) with ESMTPA id 7B79312F803B; Thu, 27 May 2010 06:22:37 +0200 (CEST)
	Received: 	from srv2.vdl.fr (srv2.vdl.fr [10.10.0.100]) by srv2.vdl.fr with ESMTP id cH6e0Xh4q93Vv15.25.2010.04.13.20.22.28; Thu, 27 May 2010 06:33:21 +0200
	X-Greylist: 	delayed 00:10:14 by SQLgrey-1.8.0-rc1
	Message-Id: 	<[email protected]>
	Mime-Version: 	1.0
	Content-Type: 	multipart/mixed; boundary="----------50A118D26FBEA93"
[/HEADER]
------------------------------------------------

Hello, [ edit] . 
(mal davon abgesehen, daß das gar nicht meine Email-Addi ist)

In Zusammenhang mit dem Kurs des Fallens des Euro, 
wir sind Ihnen erzwungen, erneuert die 
Rechnungen-Bezahlungen auszustellen.
Sie sehen das befestigte Dokument.


-- 
Best regards,
0f7eb7ba    mailto:[email protected]

Anhang: "Rechnungen18.zip"
enthält ein Dokument mit Namen "Rechnungen18.doc___________________________.exe"

..................

wie blöde aber auch, daß ich auf einem mac mit .exe leider so gar nix anfangen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2010)

*AW: für wie blöde halten die einen?*

Besser wäre es gewesen, wenn Du die fremde Empfänger-Mailadresse unkenntlich gemacht hättest. Die wurde nun sicherlich des öfteren gespidert und wird sich wohl über noch mehr Spam 'freuen' dürfen.


----------

